# Externe Festplatte stürzt beim Kopieren von Dateien ab



## bauingg (23. Oktober 2009)

*Externe Festplatte stürzt beim Kopieren von Dateien ab*

Hallo erst mal, 
ich bin neu im Forum und hoffe der Thread ist am richtigen Ort.

Zu meinem Problem, ich habe auf mein Notebook Windows 7 Professional 64 bit installiert, davor habe ich meine Daten auf eine externe Festplatte gespeichert.
Wenn ich diese jetzt an mein Notebook anschließe wird sie erkannt und die Treiber werden automatisch installiert. 
Ich kann auf alle Dateien zugreifen, wenn ich sie aber auf meine interne Platte kopieren will, verliert Windows die Verbindung zur externen Platte.

für einen PCI Speicherkontroller findet Windows keine Treiber, kann mein Problem damit zusammenhängen?

Vielen Dank schon mal, ich hoffe ihr konnt mir helfen

Hab eben den Fehlercode aufgeschrieben: Fehler  0x80070037


----------



## Herbboy (23. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Externe Festplatte stürzt beim Kopieren von Dateien ab*

is das eine 2,5er platte, die NUR per USB läßft? dann liefert der UBSport evlt. zu wenig strom, das kann bei notebooks vorkommen. vlt klappt es mit einem anderen port, ansonsten musst du mal schauen, bei eingen 2,5er platten is ein zusatzstecker dabei, damit man 2 USBports nutzt und genug strom hat.


----------



## bauingg (24. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Externe Festplatte stürzt beim Kopieren von Dateien ab*

nein es ist eine 3,5er Platte, mit externer Stromversorgung.

Ich habs jetzt an einem anderen Notebook mit Vista versucht, da hat es ein paar Minuten gedauert, bis die Platte abnippelt.
Ich hab auch bei Google auch schon gesehen dass es ein Stromproblem sein könnte,
komisch ist nur dass ich manchmal nur 2 Sekunden lang kopieren kann, dann nach einem Neustart wieder eine Minute, also total unterschiedlich.

ich hab jetzt mittlerweile schon ein paar GB auf die internen kopiert, aber da wird man ja verrückt, wenn man das in 10mb Häppchen machen muss, außerdem hab ich Angst dass es der Platte schadet wenn sie dauernd abstürzt.


----------



## Thomas_wig (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Externe Festplatte stürzt beim Kopieren von Dateien ab*

Hab genau das gleiche Problem wie beschrieben ist! Hat denn schon jemand eine Lösung gefunden? Also an meiner Platte liegts nicht, an einen XP Laptop läuft sie tadellos.


----------



## lazy (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Externe Festplatte stürzt beim Kopieren von Dateien ab*

@ Thomas: Dann zeih die Daten aufs XP Notebook und schiebe sie über lan rüber. 

@ bauingg: Hast du nur das Notebook zur Verfügung oder kannst du auch mal an einem Anderen PC testen und die sachen dort evtl. erstmal speichern und später über Lan kopieren? Du kannst Notebook und PLatte ja mal mit zu einem Bekannten nehmen und dort an seinem PC testen obs klappt. 

MFG Lazy


----------



## Syntax_E (19. Januar 2010)

*AW: Externe Festplatte stürzt beim Kopieren von Dateien ab*

also um das abschalten der platte zu verhindern sollte man unter den erweiterten energie einstellungen in win 7 die option festplatten abschalten von (standart) "20min" auf "nie" stellen. 

allerdingst findet windows dann auch bei mir nach einiger Zeit, scheinbar die dateien die es verschieben soll nicht mehr, oder sagt sie existieren nicht mehr
es werden lediglich die ordner kopiert... 


weiss jemand rat


----------



## rabit (19. Januar 2010)

*AW: Externe Festplatte stürzt beim Kopieren von Dateien ab*

Ich würde es ausbauen und direkt in den Pc einbauen gibt ja genug adapter dafür.


----------



## Herbboy (19. Januar 2010)

*AW: Externe Festplatte stürzt beim Kopieren von Dateien ab*

bei ner SATA-platte geht es AFAIK sogar ohne Adapter ^^


----------



## rabit (20. Januar 2010)

*AW: Externe Festplatte stürzt beim Kopieren von Dateien ab*

Ja am Pc, micht wenn er aber das Ding an seinem Lapi anklemmen will dann bräuchte er einen Adapter Sata zu USB etc oder eine Docking Station...


----------

